# Company wide meeting



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 9, 2009)

The company CEO has called a company wide meeting for this Thursday February at 11:35am, right after lunch. This guy never calls a company wide meeting unless it is bad news. The last meeting resulted in a bunch of layoffs.

Rumors are going from the company closing its doors, to hours being reduced even more, company being sold, 25% pay cut...the only thing they have said for sure is it will be short.

Please pray that it will not be anythingreally bad like me losing my job or taking a pay cut.

Thanks


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 9, 2009)

OH MY GOD! Dave....... check your pm. I've been thinking of you all day since Obama was up there!


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Feb 9, 2009)

We'll keep you in our prayers.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 9, 2009)

You, wabbitmom and your family (and buns) are in my thoughts and prayers.
You guys will manage, no matter what comes your way. It will all turn out :hug:.

BTW, I was so excited when I heard the name "Elkhart Indiana" on the radio! I immediately thought of you guys


----------



## naturestee (Feb 9, 2009)

Oooooh, been there. Sucks. My plant is closing (announced last July), but at least I get to keep my laboratoryjobprovided I'm willing to drive an hour to get there. The factory workers are SOL.More recentlywe've had company-wide early retirement plans, "green" plans to "save the environment" which really mean we can't afford to keep our lights on anymore...

Best of luck. I really hope this turns around soon.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that. Hopefully, all will turn out for the best. Good luck! :clover:


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 12, 2009)

Bumping to hear what happened at the meeting....


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 12, 2009)

:happyrabbit:

The meeting was short, but it wasn't bad. The company was sold, no layoffs, no cut in pay or hours.

I will post more later, I had two teeth removed this morning and I am in a lot of pain, the reason this post is short.

Dave


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 12, 2009)

Oh thank god! I am so happy!!! GO feel better!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 12, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> :happyrabbit:
> 
> The meeting was short, but it wasn't bad. The company was sold, no layoffs, no cut in pay or hours.
> 
> ...


Dave, I can't tell you how relieved I am. Thank goodness and I surely hope business goes even better now!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 12, 2009)

Thank goodness that's all is was. I hate when we have "mystery" meetings.


----------



## Flashy (Feb 12, 2009)

Oh Dave, what a HUGE relief. I hope your mouth is feeling better soon.

I'm just really glad things are not as bad as you thought.

REALLY glad!

x


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 12, 2009)

Dave - I was really worried it would be bad news...so I'm glad this is all it is.

I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## BlueGiants (Feb 12, 2009)

SO glad to hear it wasn't worse news! Please feel better... tooth extractions are painful!

Our company has a manditory 7.5% pay cut effective Monday. Management had to take a 10% pay cut and work 1 week without pay in January. 

Not optimum, but better than losing our jobs. (Do I get to work 7.5% less?)


----------



## naturestee (Feb 12, 2009)

Thank goodness!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 13, 2009)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> SO glad to hear it wasn't worse news! Please feel better... tooth extractions are painful!
> 
> Our company has a manditory 7.5% pay cut effective Monday. Management had to take a 10% pay cut and work 1 week without pay in January.
> 
> Not optimum, but better than losing our jobs. (Do I get to work 7.5% less?)


I would say that your lunch and breaks just got 7.5% longer 

That is *wonderful* news, Dave! I am so thankful that you have your job!
Now, about those teeth... you might get some mild relief from chewing down hard on whole cloves... Hope you've got really good drugs!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh, my dentist gave me Vicodin! Yep, better living through chemistry!

The investment company that had bought the place where I work, bought it when things were going extremely good. They were told that there have been years when things were really bad, but ignored that information. A young hotshot VP in the investment group evidently knew everything. I guess I am getting old because I considered him a kid! 

The investment group started to cut company picinic's, pizza party's, bonus's, pay, insurance etc. and well having cut everything but the air we breathed, they decided evidently to cut their losses and sold the company. So the the VP of Admin, Chief Operating Office, Design Manager and CEDare now the major stock holders.

So hopefully, when things get better, maybe we will get some of our benefits back. We were all reassured that the company is doing good and that the company is gaining business and more of the market for our type of product.

The CEO started out the meeting by saying, no one is getting laid off. He even said, usually we have a meeting like this is to announce lay offs. Then he went on about the company's status.

Why they had to let everyone wonder for a week about the meeting I have no idea, but I am glad I worried for nothing.

Dave


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank goodness! Hope you feel better soon....I love good drugs like that!


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Feb 14, 2009)

We had a meeting last week, we didn't take a pay cut but they did increase the numbers needed in order to make your monthly bonus. There are 4 lvls, 1st tier went from 750 to 1297!!!! I think the most I've ever got in 1 month was 985. So much for me getting my bonus anymore. So much for me getting a bigger apartment. But I am glad to have A job.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 14, 2009)

My jaw is still numb on the left side, but far better then it was three weeks ago! I prayed thatmy sore jaw from getting my teeth pulled would be the worst thing on Thursday and God answered my prayers!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 14, 2009)

I just read there are 85 more jobs coming to your area!! WOOHOOO!!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 15, 2009)

In the paper last week, there were about 5 company's looking to relocate here and use some of the RV plants buildings, around 300-500 jobs.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 15, 2009)

That's AWESOME~ 

at least there might be some positives coming!


----------



## BethM (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm glad the news wasn't as bad as it could have been. 

At the Christmas party for my work last year, the CEO announced that they didn't "plan" on any layoffs for this year. (But not hiring for any new positions.) The business is still ok, I guess, but it is getting a bit worrisome. We usually have 4-6 days of overtime at the end of January, and we only had one day of it this year. Last week and this week they're offering unpaid Voluntary Time Off, up to 10 people per day in two different departments. :nerves1 So far, they've had enough volunteers that they haven't had to cut hours across the department, though. 
I was annoyed at all the people who cheered and were so happy that there wasn't much overtime. I guess they don't connect fewer hours worked with less work to do. New mini-catalog is coming out soon, though, so hopefully that will drum a bit of work.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 16, 2009)

BethM, I hope things continue to be o.k. I am thankful each day I have a job and it is nerve wracking wondering. My wife is still looking and probably will be for quite some time. I am hoping to supplement the budget with getting money from plasma donating.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 16, 2009)

Beth, what type of work do you do? My hubby lost a lot of his OT this past year and that's a huge reason we are having more trouble. It cost us A LOT. 

Dave, can Karen look into that factory job coming there?


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 16, 2009)

She will be.


----------



## BethM (Feb 16, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Beth, what type of work do you do? My hubby lost a lot of his OT this past year and that's a huge reason we are having more trouble. It cost us A LOT.




I work for a direct-marketing/party company (like Tupperware or Pampered Chef) that sells jewelry.It's based here in the Kansas City area; I work in the warehouse. (The company is only 11/12 years old, and I've been there 5 years now.) I do a variety of things, there. My priority job is sending out packages to US Territories and to overseas US Military bases, making sure all the customs paperwork is in order. We never got *tons* of overtime there, but I could usually count on some when there were special promotions and around holidays. 
My husband works there, too, in the IT department. 


I used to work part-time at the local Staples warehouse, too, in the evenings. I did that for 3 years. I quit right before the economy started to get really bad, last April. At that time, gas had gotten so expensive, and Staples is a little out of town, I wasn't making a whole lot after I put gas in my car. Also, it had gotten really hard to keep up, working 12/13 hours per day, plus drive time. No time for anything else, and I was just exhausted constantly. So the money was a trade-off for the time. If I had known how bad the economy would get, I would have stuck around there a while longer.


----------



## BethM (Feb 16, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> BethM, I hope things continue to be o.k. I am thankful each day I have a job and it is nerve wracking wondering. My wife is still looking and probably will be for quite some time. I am hoping to supplement the budget with getting money from plasma donating.



Thanks, I hope things continue to be ok for you, too. And good luck to your wife. It's tough out there.
I am also really thankful to have a job. Every day there's someone at work who complains about not wanting to be there, or wanting to work less. I don't think they quite understand how bad it is in some places.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 17, 2009)

Your right about that. Sometimes I am not happy about what the company does, but I just remember I am still working 40 hours a week and thankful for that.


----------



## Bassetluv (Feb 18, 2009)

Of course I am unfashionably late in reading this thread, but am relieved to hear it was good news and not bad! I think there's a great many people walking on pins and needles these days (including where I work). My son is still looking for work since he was laid off just before Christmas.

The last job I was at, over 12 years ago now, was a retail building supply store. The way I found out the store was closing down was through an error. I was the Inventory Controller and Al, who used to work in my department but switched to sales, was sitting in my office one day while I was upstairs doing a stock check. He came running up the stairs in a rush and he said, "You'll never guess the phone call I just took". I had no idea what he was talking about, so he explained.
At the time, we had a guy from our head office visiting the store, which wasn't unusual to happen every now and then. That guy's name was Al too...and when the store phone rang, the Al that I worked with happened to pick it up. The voice on the other end asked for Al, so naturally he responded, "Speaking". Well, the voice on the other end started into this long-winded schpiel, and he ended with, 'So do you think we should close the doors to the store now, or wait until after Christmas?' Poor Al...he sat there for a moment and then said quietly, "Um...I think you have the wrong Al...just a minute and I'll connect you". And the head office guy on the other end never said a word. And that's when Al ran upstairs to tell me. Of course in the long run losing that job turned out to be one of the best things to happen to me, but sure didn't seem like it at the time.


Anyway, I'm really really glad it wasn't bad news for you guys, wabbitdad!! (Oh, and as an aside, your new president will be in my fair city on Thursday...lol...us Canadians aren't used to all of the security! The Secret Service has been in town for the past week arranging everything...apparently they will be shutting down airspace for a few hours, they're in the process right now of welding manhole covers on the motorcade route shut, snipers will be on the rooftops... As one of our local dj's joked, you guys take all of these precautions to keep your head of state safe, whilst here anyone can walk up to the Prime Minister's house and knock on the door. 
I'd love to see Obama too, but will be working...and the security is so tight that most of the public actually won't see him anyway. Ah well...)


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 18, 2009)

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> (Oh, and as an aside, your new president will be in my fair city on Thursday...lol...us Canadians aren't used to all of the security! The Secret Service has been in town for the past week arranging everything...apparently they will be shutting down airspace for a few hours, they're in the process right now of welding manhole covers on the motorcade route shut, snipers will be on the rooftops... As one of our local dj's joked, you guys take all of these precautions to keep your head of state safe, whilst here anyone can walk up to the Prime Minister's house and knock on the door.
> I'd love to see Obama too, but will be working...and the security is so tight that most of the public actually won't see him anyway. Ah well...)


Yea, whats up with all the security! Canadians love everyone!


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Feb 19, 2009)

My husband works for Penn State, and they've already announced that there will be no raises this year. A lot of people in his office were griping and complaining, but we're just glad he still has a job. We went through layoffs in the late '80s, and it was horrible. Sometimes I think people don't realize what it's like, because it's not been this way for so long. 

How's your jaw doing?


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 19, 2009)

Much much better, thank you. I can finally start to eat crunchy food again, bread and oatmeal was getting old, although the donuts were good!

I am hoping to go back to college this fall and get a associates degree in computer aided design. It will be a help now and would make me more marketable in the future.


----------



## Bassetluv (Feb 19, 2009)

> Yea, whats up with all the security! Canadians love everyone!


LOL...most of the security is the U.S. Secret Service. Our mounties just stand there and clean up the poop left by their horses. 

Well, I went to work yesterday and guess what...we all received an email saying the president was here and we were all required to attend. Not good news.

We just found out that the division I work for is history as of next year. They're going to _try_ and keep running it as a not-for-profit org, but it will no longer be part of the government...and many of the employees may be let go in the process, sometime between now and then. *sigh*


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 19, 2009)

I am so sorry to here that.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear of the company upheaval, Bassetluv. You'll be in my thoughts and prayers. :hug2:


----------

